# Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???



## Eichelfritte (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zum Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur hören. Ist das sinnvoll oder eher nicht?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Schnur unter den plattgedrückten Bleikugeln mehr leidet, als eine Mono.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

ich nehm Geflochtene nur, wo sie für meine Zwecke notwendig ist. Das sind bei mir ganz klar das Spinfischen und manchmal beim Feedern, wg der besseren Bissanzeige.

Beim Posenangeln erfolgt die Bissanzeige ja durch die Pose, daher brauche ich da die teurere Geflochtene nicht. Sind rein ökonomische Überlegungen, da Geflochtene ja teurer ist. Eine Ausnahme: Wenn ich mit Köfi und Pose angel, nehme ich manchmal doch meine Geflochete, um da ggf mit dem Anschlag doch besser durchzukommen.


----------



## Madwurst (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

Beim Posenangeln mit totem Köfi nehme ich auch immer geflochtene.
Bei allen anderen Ködern die ich an der Pose anbiete nehme ich Monofil.


----------



## phirania (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

moin auch 
Ich weiß ja nicht wo du dein Klemmblei anbringst,aber bestimmt nicht auf die Hauptschnur.
Blei kommt normalerweise auf das Vorfach und da hat es keinen Einfluss auf die Geflochtene Schnur.


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

Im Prinzip geht das problemlos. Stopperknoten halten sogar besser.
Mit Bleischrot wäre ich vorsichtig und würde lieber mit ner Olive mit Gummischlauch ausbleien.
Aber für Aal und Hecht kann das sinnvoll sein...


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*



phirania schrieb:


> Blei kommt normalerweise auf das Vorfach


 
Äh |kopfkrat ? Also meines Erachtens bleibt das Vorfach bleifrei und bekommt allenfalls ein Signalschrot. Sonst brauch ich kein Vorfach...


----------



## Eichelfritte (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

Das das Blei ans Vorfachkommt, hör ich allerdings auch zum ersten mal.

Dann werd ich mir zu Weihnachten, neben einer neuen Rute, noch ne neue Rolle mit Monofiler Schnur schenken


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

Fürs Posenfischen hat die geflochtene Schnur einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Sie schwimmt und sie ist damit ganz besonders empfindlich gegenüber dem Wind und der Oberflächendrift. Man hat pausenlos genau den Bogen in der Schnur, den man eigentlich tunlichst verhindern möchte und soll. Selbst beim Trotting, wo man ausnahmsweise eine schwimmende Schnur haben möchte, ist sie ungeeignet, weil einfach zu dehnungsarm.

Die einzigen Anwendungen, wo Geflochtene sinnvoll ist, ist das Angeln mit der Segelpose, Köderfisch und das ganze auf sehr weite Entfernungen, oder mit geschleppten Posen hinter dem Boot auf Raubfisch.

Was die Bebleiung angeht:

Die Hauptbleimenge sitzt über dem Vorfach. Aufs Vorfach selbst kommen nur die Indicator Shots, die Bissanzeigebleie. Und die werden auch nicht plattgequtescht, sondern mit den Fingern, höchstens mit einer Bleizange angeklemmt. Sie brauch ja nur nicht abzufallen und müssen nicht die Schnur "entsaften.!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*



Andal schrieb:


> Fürs Posenfischen hat die geflochtene Schnur einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Sie schwimmt und sie ist damit ganz besonders empfindlich gegenüber dem Wind und der Oberflächendrift. Man hat pausenlos genau den Bogen in der Schnur, den man eigentlich tunlichst verhindern möchte und soll.


 
Da kann man jetzt trefflich drüber streiten. Oder besser gesagt: Hier kommt's auf die konkreten Umstände an.

Ich fische mit Pose in den Weihern generell mit schwimmender Monofiler, um nach dem Abtauchen der Pose anhand der Schnurabwegung den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum anschlagen zu finden. Pose weg und anhauen bedeutet gelegentlich viele Fehlbisse, weil der Kollege unter Wasser nur das Maiskorn festhält ohne abzuziehen.

Auch das Abtreiben kann natürlich ungewollt sein, aber halt auch sehr positiv, weil dem Köder so Leben eingehaucht wird. Zwei sich langsam über den Weihergrund bewegende Maiskörner sind dem Fangerfolg nicht abträglich.


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

Ich bin, was geflochtene Schnüre beim Posenfischen angeht, auch eher abgeneigt. Mein bislang einziger Versuch war so katastrophal... Pose hielt nicht die Position, rutsche beim Wurf hin und her, die aufschwimmende Schnur wickelte sich um die Antenne etc.pp. Folge: ich habe Bisse verklatscht, die mit monofiler Schnur im Kescher gelandet wären! (Behaupte ich mal frech  )
Einen großen Vorteil, auch was den "durchdringenden Anhieb" angeht, sehe ich nicht. Dazu im Selbstversuch einfach mal einen Drilling in die Hand nehmen, 20 - 30 m (oder auch 50 m) weit von der Rute entfernen und mal "durchziehen" lassen........


----------



## Browning88 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da kann man jetzt trefflich drüber streiten. Oder besser gesagt: Hier kommt's auf die konkreten Umstände an.
> 
> Ich fische mit Pose in den Weihern generell mit schwimmender Monofiler, um nach dem Abtauchen der Pose anhand der Schnurabwegung den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum anschlagen zu finden. Pose weg und anhauen bedeutet gelegentlich viele Fehlbisse, weil der Kollege unter Wasser nur das Maiskorn festhält ohne abzuziehen.
> 
> Auch das Abtreiben kann natürlich ungewollt sein, aber halt auch sehr positiv, weil dem Köder so Leben eingehaucht wird. Zwei sich langsam über den Weihergrund bewegende Maiskörner sind dem Fangerfolg nicht abträglich.


 
Ganz meine Meinung, ich fette teilweise deswegen sogar meine Schnüre beim Posenfischen damit sie schön schwimmen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch noch den Vorteil dass man gerade bei vorsichtigen Bissen auch Schnur per anheben der Rute aus dem Wasser nehmen kann ohne das der Fisch etwas spürt und ein nachfolgender Anhieb noch schneller durch kommt. Bei ungefetteter oder sinkender Schnur hat man ja einen mehr oder weniger großen Schnurbogen unter Wasser der ja auch erst noch bewegt werden muss und dies geschieht nur sehr schwer ohne die Pose zu bewegen, zwar dies auch nur minimal aber immerhin eine Bewegung.


----------



## Stulle (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

also ich hab es vor ca 10 jahren mal mit Fireline versucht mein problem war ehr das die nicht schwamm und so mit offenem bügel immer mehr schnur im wasser versank was meinen anhieb in den schnurbogen laufen ließ #q Dazu noch probleme mit nicht haltenden bleien oder durchgescheuerten Stoppern#c Ich nehm nur noch mono#h


----------



## Vanner (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*

Geflochtene nehme ich sehr gerne zum Fischen mit der Segelpose, gibt dafür nichts besseres finde ich.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Posenangeln mit geflochtener Schnur???*



Andal schrieb:


> Die einzigen Anwendungen, wo Geflochtene sinnvoll ist, ist das Angeln mit der Segelpose, Köderfisch und das ganze auf sehr weite Entfernungen, oder mit geschleppten Posen hinter dem Boot auf Raubfisch.



beim hechten ist geflochtene auch bei normalen posen im vorteil. 
-der köder lässt sich in der drift besser kontrollieren
-man hat nen überblick wie groß der schnurbogen ist, da die schnur schwimmt und nicht wie mono sinkt. 
-bisserkennung und kontrolle darüber ob und wieviel schnur der fisch nimmt sind besser
-weniger strömungsdruck auf der schnur, dadurch weniger abdriften 
- anschlag kommt besser durch
- bei entsprechender schnurstärke lassen sich hänger auch leichter lösen, da man meistens die hakenaufbiegen kann, so bleiben auch weniger tickende bomben im wasser (sprich herrenlose, beköderte stahlvorfachsysteme)

ich weiss für ältere angler ist es nicht vorstellbar, aber im modernen hechtangeln ist geflochtene in vielen situationen praktisch. ich benutz beim hechtangeln mit pose nur beim deadbaitpencil noch mono. da fisch ich eh stationär auf absehbare distanz und bin froh über die sinkende schnur wegen wind, wellen, booten und wasservögeln.

nachteile hat sie natürlich auch

-abriebsfestigkeit
-man muss ein wenig vorsichter drillen durch aufschlitz und aufbiegegefahr
-preis



Stulle schrieb:


> also ich hab es vor ca 10 jahren mal mit Fireline  versucht mein problem war ehr das die nicht schwamm und so mit offenem  bügel immer mehr schnur im wasser versank was meinen anhieb in den  schnurbogen laufen ließ #q Dazu noch probleme mit nicht haltenden bleien oder durchgescheuerten Stoppern#c Ich nehm nur noch mono#h




fireline ist auch ungefähr die schlechteste schnur die es gibt.


----------

